# Really weird temps with 4850



## John Venture (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, I was using GPU-Z with a stock 4850 and it was fine (70° idle, 96° load).

Then I mounted an accelero s1 rev 2, with 2 120mm fans blowing full force on both sides (1 in front, 1 beneath)

And then GPU-Z gave temperatures of -4° for gpu, 508° (yes 508) for dispio and shadercore and 0° for memio.

In hwmonitor, the program gives me a 128° (and it stays there).

I've touche the back of the card with my finger and it wasn't hot, nor were the VRM or the ram chips.

Now I realize I might have screwed up something while mounting the aftermarket cooler (although I was very careful not to screw too hard), but do you have any idea why I get such weird temperatures, and so different between the 2 softwares?


I've logged it if that's any help (second batch comes from another 4850 and it works fine): 

 Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp.(DISPIO) [°C] , GPU Temp.(MEMIO) [°C] , GPU Temp.(SHADERCORE) [°C] ,

2008-12-12 09:47:21 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 8.5   ,                    510.0   ,

        Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp.(DISPIO) [°C] , GPU Temp.(MEMIO) [°C] , GPU Temp.(SHADERCORE) [°C] ,

2008-12-12 10:38:37 ,              625.0   ,                990.6   ,               -3.0   ,           0   ,         99   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 6.0   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:40 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 5.0   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:41 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 5.0   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:42 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:43 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:44 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:45 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:46 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:47 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:48 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:49 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                507.5   ,                 5.0   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:50 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:51 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:52 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:53 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 5.0   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:54 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:55 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:56 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:57 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:58 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                507.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:38:59 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:39:00 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.0   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:39:01 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -5.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:39:02 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:39:03 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:39:04 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.0   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:39:05 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:39:06 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                507.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    508.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:39:07 ,              500.0   ,                750.0   ,               -4.0   ,           0   ,          0   ,             1   ,                508.5   ,                 4.5   ,                    507.5   ,

        Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp.(DISPIO) [°C] , GPU Temp.(MEMIO) [°C] , GPU Temp.(SHADERCORE) [°C] ,

2008-12-12 10:46:30 ,              625.0   ,                990.6   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,         98   ,             1   ,                 36.5   ,                42.0   ,                     33.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:32 ,              625.0   ,                990.6   ,               37.0   ,          37   ,         32   ,             1   ,                 37.5   ,                42.0   ,                     33.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:33 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 37.0   ,                39.5   ,                     33.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:34 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.5   ,                40.0   ,                     33.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:35 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.0   ,                40.0   ,                     32.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:36 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 37.0   ,                40.0   ,                     33.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:37 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.0   ,                39.5   ,                     33.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:38 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.0   ,                40.0   ,                     32.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:39 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.0   ,                40.0   ,                     32.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:40 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.5   ,                39.5   ,                     33.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:41 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.5   ,                39.5   ,                     33.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:42 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.0   ,                40.0   ,                     32.5   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:43 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.0   ,                39.5   ,                     33.0   ,

2008-12-12 10:46:44 ,              160.0   ,                250.0   ,               36.0   ,          37   ,          0   ,             1   ,                 36.5   ,                39.5   ,                     33.0


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

Are you running the latest version?

Otherwise try reinstalling GPU-Z.


----------



## John Venture (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, running 0.3.0.

And when it was working (before mounting the aftermarket cooler) it was the same version.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmm, sounds like a corrupted file or such.
Don't know if anyone else has any insight.


----------

